# Stormwater and Erosion Control Training



## oakwood (Mar 27, 2009)

I am sure you have run into the ever tightening regulations for stormwater and erosion control on construction sites. In CT, it seems like there is a lot of effort to train engineers and regulators. But, it doesn't seem like the contractors that actually do the work get any training.

What do you think, do contractors need to have some training in these new requirements? New York State now has a requirement that at least one person on the site needs to have at least 4 hours of training every 3 years. That doesn't seem like much.

Do you think this type of training would help, or is it a waste of time?


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Washington state has required a CESCL (Certified Erosion and Sediment Control Lead) since 10/01/06 for every jobsite requiring one.

I am a CESCL (# 14449).

And yes the training is worth it. You learn the different ways to accomplish things, how to do the sampling and testing, and the main thing is how to do all that paperwork for the state, EPA, Ecology, NPDES.
 
Washington State CESCL website.
http://www.ecy.wa.gov/programs/wq/Stormwater/cescl.htm


----------



## Redd (Dec 19, 2008)

Alaska DOT requires a CESCL on site as well. I took the CESCL class and the SWPPP class this fall. I felt I learned alot but I havent got a chance to really use them yet.


----------



## oakwood (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the information about what's happening in other parts of the country. It helps knowing that we are at the lower levels of what's being required. It gives some perspective to the complaints.

Who runs your training programs, local, county or state gov. Or is the training sponsored by contractor's organizations or even a union?


----------



## Redd (Dec 19, 2008)

Well the real force behind the programs is the EPA but many states are starting up their own programs. Alaska is getting ready to launch their own this fall. The CECSL class I took was offered through a local government and they brought in an instructor to teach the course. The instructor did a very good job. The SWPPP writers course was through the Alaska DOT and they used the same instructor. Its interesting how varied the enforcement is across the state right now. It also makes it difficult when you are trying to bid projects to do it the right way and follow the regulations; meanwhile your competition could care less. Alot of the regulations are not new there is just alot more enforcement and education going on now. You can find alot of information on the EPA website under the NPDES Permit I would post a link but apparently I dont have enough post to do it yet or on the construction industry compliance center site they have a state by state resouce locator. Not being in compliace can cost you a lot of money, if I remember correctly it cost wallmart someing like 3.1 million dollars in fines.


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

MNDot are huge on this stuff....I've had an erosion control cert for awhile now.....If you want to be a foreman, and work in this state, you MUST be erosion control certified. Sucks, a lot of it is quite frankly silly but what do ya do.?


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

To keep updated on this stuff and to see new products, different ways of doing things, etc. Get a free subscription and visit Erosion Control Magazines website.

http://www.erosioncontrol.com/


----------



## jelwell (Apr 13, 2009)

*RE: SW and EC Training*

I am a trainer in Georgia and the state requires a similar situation as what you mentioned in New York as far as anyone who moves dirt requires some level of certification, and they have to re-certify with 4 hours every 3 years. The state does teach these classes but they have opened it up to private individuals who have been certified as trainers to assist with the trainings using state required slides. I believe Tennessee and Alabama are similar as well.

But Georgia has different levels of certification based on your level of involvement - a "Subcontractor Awareness" level; a level for general contractors, builders, developers, etc; and two other levels for regulatory inspectors and plan designers. It seems to work out pretty well and tries to be specific for each level, but is undergoing updates. I do get feedback from contractors in the classes saying they did learn at least one thing from the day so it wasn't a complete waste of their time!


----------

